# GROSS-What the heck is it?!?!?!?



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What the heck is sticking out of my fishes anus? These guys are in quarantine at the moment. I am guessing it some type of worm/parasite. How to treat?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

OK, after some searching I have come to believe they are Camallanus worms. I cannot find a supplier for levamisole that actually has any in stock, so I am going with Panacur. ANy one have any advice on its use for the fish? It comes as granuals with a concentration of 222mg/g of fenbendazole. The packets I am getting are 4grams each (comes in a pack of 3 packets)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Not sure what to do, but doesn't clout treat worms?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I had the same thing in one of my tanks. I used jungle parasite clear. Fixed it right up.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you're on the right track. Does the medication have praziquantel in it?

Kim


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Kim,
Panacur is fenbendazole. I was planning on treating concurrently with either JPC or one of the others that did contain praziquantel. All the reading I have seen on these worms seem to point to using either levamisole (which nobody seems to have in stock) or fenbendazole and praziquantel concurrently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

www.Jehmco.com has both of those meds on their website. Give them a call tomorrow before 5pm EST (closing time).

http://www.jehmco.com/html/medications.html

1-800-521-6258


----------

